# Pastry Chef job market - what is it really like?



## gingameggs (Dec 1, 2007)

I have been doing some research in trying to find out what kind of a life I will have as a pastry chef and now I am wondering from those of you out there working already what your lives are like. Mainly, I am wondering how much of a market is there out there for pastry chef's and what the job market is like (eg. a small market with many chef's fighting for the jobs)? Also, what kind of salary range is there for pastry chef's out of culinary school with a little experience? I am not looking for a huge salary right away, I am just wondering what the realistic salary ranges is for me after school. For example, will I need to have 3 jobs to live on in the beginning or can I probably make it on a beginning salary? I know it will all depend on what job I get, where I am working at, what area, etc, but mainly I am just hoping to hear from some real people on what the jobs are like. 

Please don't write me if you have NO experience in the pastry areas as this is what I am asking about and looking for responses from. 

Thanks!
gingameggs


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Unfortunately, the market for pastry chefs seems to be shrinking. There are a lot of specialty baking companies popping up that produce consistent, high quality desserts. An exec pastry chef is a luxury that a lot of organizations simply cannot afford anymore. That being said, there are still places, like Las Vegas, where the big resort properties have Exec. pastry chefs. In fact, Caesars Palace is looking for one right now. These guys can make a tremendous amount of money, but the jobs are hard to get. Best to get in on the ground floor and work your way up. At least get experience in the high volume production.


----------



## chefiem (Jan 28, 2008)

i attended culinary school (ICE) here in nyc almost three years ago. i started off as a pastry cook at the number one zagat rated restaurant here for a year. after that, i continued as a pastry cook at a smaller restaurant for another year. here in nyc, pastry cooks get $10/hr + overtime w/benefits and so forth. i am not sure where you are located but this will give you an idea of where the market is. i have then moved up working as a pastry sous chef for $45K/yr. and then eventually recently as the pastry chef for $60K/yr. this is a pretty normal scale at least here in nyc but it all depends on the size of the establishment you work in. good luck with all : )


----------



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

I am not sure if you do literally mean pastry chef or a pastry cook just out of school. 
I think ChefieM's post is pretty accurate. Expect in the beginning to get paid less at the nicer restaurants, because there are more applicants that want the experience and name on their resume. When I was in the San Francisco area, pastry cook's with 1-3 years experience were getting between $10/hr -$13/hr. Many of my classmates had second jobs their first year or two out of school, but were then able to get by, though this depends a lot on how much your student loan payments are 
There is a shortage just now of pastry cooks in Vegas, I know a few high-end places with openings and there are not that many qualified applicants. There is not as much turnover in the Pastry Chef positions, but there is still demand at least in this town.


----------



## josieswondrous (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not sure how recent the information is, but my school says on its website that the culinary profession in general is expected to grow 10-40% int he next few years.


----------



## gingameggs (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for all the helpful info! I have been doing some research on my own as well and it all sounds about the same as what you've all told me too. Its just nice to hear it from people in the culinary industry, so thanks!

gingameggs


----------

